# Rui products letro



## lilbra

Quick question about rui products I though I would throw it up on this board. Seems to be a honest one. I always used Rui products for pct and works. Clomid/nolva...  last cycle of tren and test 3 months after pct developed GYNO!!! So jumped on rui liquid ex and it reduced it but won't go away but then again all of that isn't even the question.  Question is been taking letro from Rui products tapering up for 6 days and no sides gyno seems to be getting smaller. But has anyone have any experience with rui products letro? Good? Maybe bunk? I've read somewhere that letro takes 2 weeks to peek in system just being in patent maybe?


----------



## Bro Bundy

i would never trust RUI..their known for bunk shit


----------



## FreeBirdSam

I wouldn't trust anything from Rui products.

Why not just buy pharma grade?  Why risk it?

And if you say because not everyone has access to pharma grade AI's,
I'm just gonna say then not everyone should be running cycles.

It's your health bro, but think it thru


----------



## Pinkbear

Are you saying you ran Rui products for pct after tren/test so you then decided to try their letro to fix it? 

Do you see what I'm asking? 

Sounds like their pct didn't work 
So attempt another product ?


----------



## lilbra

Ok I'm no veteran at this or nothing but did blood work after 1st test and dbol used rui nolva Clomid and everything was good total test, free t, lth, estrogen and after some bull crap ph cycles and I was good. Also have some calis from them that is 2 years old and it still works. Now I'm not taking up for them at all its just what I used and it worked so scared to try anything else once something worked. You know....


----------



## lilbra

Just wanted to add I came to this forum with my question because it's seems to not have any bull shit reps for companies ex for Rui products or anything else. I mean rui worked for me. Takin bloods to prove it may been under dosed but it worked just was wondering if anyone had any experience with rui letro? Maybe your right could be bunk but was hoping maybe someone used it and knows for sure. Just got bloods done after noticing the small lump under my nips (3 months after pct/ after my test tren cycle) and again everything is normal maybe the little lumps were there befor and they grew and didn't notice?  Just was looking for a little help.  I guess i will be able to let everyone know if it is in a couple weeks just being a little in patent?  If anyone has any input it would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## Bro Bundy

lilbra said:


> Just wanted to add I came to this forum with my question because it's seems to not have any bull shit reps for companies ex for rui or anything else. I mean rui worked for me. Takin bloods to prove it may been under dosed but it worked just was wondering if anyone had any experience with rui letro? Maybe your right could be bunk but was hoping maybe someone used it and knows for sure. Just got bloods done after noticing the small lump under my nips (3 months after pct/ after my test tren cycle) and again everything is normal maybe the little lumps were there befor and they grew and didn't notice?  Just was looking for a little help.  I guess i will be able to let everyone know if it is in a couple weeks just being a little in patent?  If anyone has any input it would be greatly appreciated thanks.



if it worked for u great but they are known for having bunk shit.I wouldnt risk something important like a AI or my pct on a bunch of scumbags from ology


----------



## lilbra

Yea honestly i agree with you sad thing is i have access to things but not serms and Ais so I've been using them. So i guess i need to go back to the drawing board see what i can figure out. Was kinda spooked to just try pharma grade from a random site.


----------



## AlphaD

Im sure RUI may have some products that work for some, but 90% of the people i know say it was worthless, bunk pile of shit that left them out of money and scrambling for a trustworthy solution.


----------



## lilbra

I guess that's scary I wonder if I just been recovering on my own or hopefully it's just underdosed.  I can vouch for one thing only I've taken calis from my doctor and Rui products calis worked just as good.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

lilbra said:


> I guess that's scary I wonder if I just been recovering on my own or hopefully it's just underdosed.  I can vouch for one thing only I've taken calis from my doctor and rui calis worked just as good.



Their clen, T3, and cialis all worked great for me.


----------



## lilbra

Dam it thanks doc at least somebody tried them.......was starting to think i was just crazy. Have you ever tried their letro?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

lilbra said:


> Dam it thanks doc at least somebody tried them.......was starting to think i was just crazy. Have you ever tried their letro?



I don't use letro. Adex is perfect for my needs and that's all I use for AI.


----------



## lilbra

If you don't mind me asking do you use pharma grade or research?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

I didn't get my things through a pharmacy (for the most part) so my lab rats enjoyed the RC stuff.


----------



## Maintenance Man

Ive just finished off a bottle of T3 from RUI. Seemed legit to me. Sides seem to have dissipated now about 2 weeks later? 

I still have clen and keto in the fridge. Clen gave me the shakes but didnt run it but a few days. Maybe try it during the summer


----------



## SHRUGS

Brother Bundy said:


> if it worked for u great but they are known for having bunk shit.I wouldnt risk something important like a AI or my pct on a bunch of scumbags from ology



THIS ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ enough said on this
!SHRUGS!


----------



## lilbra

Well I tell Yall what..... I got blood work a couple days befor I started the letro and I will try to go get it again befor I stop talking it and I will let Yall know what's up.


----------



## Maintenance Man

Id say its hit or miss with RUI. Some things they provide to be a quality product and others are prolly by the batch. Still way too expensive and many more options out there. I personally dont want to use anything but pharm grade if i can


----------



## Magical

Im using their prami and Im not lactating yet! They are proud of their products though, you can tell by the price


----------



## MustangDX

RUI's Prami worked great for me


----------

